
Boxee opening up the alpha - raju
http://blog.boxee.tv/2008/12/21/opening-up-the-alpha/
======
nickb
I used to use Boxee and it was pretty nice but then I found Plex. Mac only
though: <http://www.plexapp.com/>

Give both a try... see what you prefer.

~~~
dskhatri
XBMC is also good and available for Mac, Win and Linux: <http://xbmc.org/>

~~~
nickb
Very nice! Thanks for the link. It's OSS just like Plex which is great.

------
sdurkin
What's Boxee's legal deal? They allow you to play Hulu's content without using
the Hulu player, which seems to violate the TOS.

"With respect to Hulu's video player, you must not modify, enhance, or
otherwise alter in any way any portion of the video player or its underlying
technology. This restriction includes disabling or otherwise modifying the
video service in a manner that enables users to view the Content without using
the Hulu video player."

------
mattmaroon
Am I a fossil for just streaming all of my video to my tv through an Xbox 360?
uTorrent + tvrss.net + Xbox 360 = cable + dvr - $80/mo.

------
jfornear
Boxee is awesome if you've seen it in action. Too bad it won't run on my
Powerbook... D:

